# Zombies invade Deep Ellum! Oct. 25



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Zombies invade Deep Ellum! Canned-food drive and charity fundraiser zombie crawl.

Zombies support local charities! The undead come together in Downtown Dallas to raise funds and food for humans.
5pm: Meet up at The Double Wide. A canned food item gets you zombified.
7pm: zombie crawl
9pm: Ghoultown concert

Check out dallaszombiecrawl.com for the basics

I plan on being there and driving the hearse down for the creepy car show.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That sounds like fun, I'll have to check my schedule.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn! Wish I'd have known about that yesterday. I need to start keeping an eye out for those things.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry Rev. I've been trying to keep things on track for the haunt...normally I would have posted it on Monday when I received the msg.


----------

